# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > POWERLIFTING FORUM >  Good powerlifting exercises with kettlebells?

## Testlolblast

I use the 2 x 24 kg kettlebells to train at home. Could anyone advise me good exercises to increase my bench press total at a gym, please? Not only exercises with kettlebells will be appreciated.

----------


## Mma67

Bench press will increase bench press. Lift heavy, rest longer and do more sets. 5x6 is common. Kettlebells are cool but they will not do much for the big heavy lifts. Turkish getups are a great full body exercise with kettlebells, but I doubt it will help with any other lifts. 

Try floor presses. Where you’re laying on the floor and doing presses, either dumbbell or barbell. 

Are you just trying to impress the bois at the gym? Why do you want home exercises for increases at the gym?

----------


## B.Corgan SMP

If you can, decline db or bb press.

No exersize activates the entire chest quit like a decline. In fact when you see power lift benche presses, you notice the extrene arch, chest up, resting on traps? That's to turn the regular bench press into as much of a decline as legally possible

----------


## Testlolblast

Thank you both. I already do floor presses with the kettlebells in the evening. My best result so far is 30 times per set (wide grip) and 13 reps (close grip). Well, I want to increase the bench press results at the gym + my total bench.

----------


## musclestack

If you're hitting 30 wide grip and 13 close grip, this tells me you need to work on your tricep strength. Triceps play a huge role in a big bench (as well as a strong upper back), and the good news is there are many tricep exercises you can do at home. As Mma67 pointed out, bench press increases bench press. Keep lifting heavy, and incorporate some close grip bench press in order to train the triceps more.

----------


## Testlolblast

Well, so far: no big increase in wide grip reps, still I have slightly increased and improved close grip sessions.

----------


## Testlolblast

Well, hi again. Actually I'm quite bored doing only floor presses every day. I think I am ready to try something more complicated, to do more serious and also interesting workouts as an all week routine consisting of multiple exercises: so I can seriously improve my physique (gain strength, muscle, loose fat and of course increase the endurance). I'm strongly considering to do the exercise routines similar or maybe almost the same as introduced by Steve Cotter. 
I have 2 x 24 kg kettlebells and one 16 kg kettlebell. I think I should workout 4 days a week, having 45 min of intense exercises each workout day. 
I would strongly appreciate fully built up and detailed exercise plans (including also my favorite - the floor press) for the my possible workout routine (similar as introduced by Steve Cotter), however from knowledgeable people only.

----------


## Testlolblast

> If you're hitting 30 wide grip and 13 close grip, this tells me you need to work on your tricep strength. Triceps play a huge role in a big bench (as well as a strong upper back), and the good news is there are many tricep exercises you can do at home. As Mma67 pointed out, bench press increases bench press. Keep lifting heavy, and incorporate some close grip bench press in order to train the triceps more.


Thanks :Smilie:  Today I hited 18 as for close grip.

----------

